
For Journalists Who've Worked in China, New White House Tactics Seem Familiar - legodt
http://www.npr.org/sections/parallels/2017/01/25/511460917/for-journalists-whove-worked-in-china-new-white-house-tactics-seem-familiar
======
jstewartmobile
Feudalism is the new black.

~~~
sbmassey
I don't get the analogy - as I understand it, Feudalism is about subletting
military/political power because the central government is too weak to control
things directly, which doesn't seem to have much in common with the
allegations of media abuse in the article

~~~
jstewartmobile
If we're getting into the things textbooks tell us, our government serves by
the will of the people. Top-down media control doesn't really jive with this.

If we go by the Bloch definition of the nobility, the clergy, and the
peasantry bound by manorialism, swap each out with a modern-day group
(military-industrial complex [of which SV is an offshoot], clergy,
media/entertainment, and the general public), and you can still make out the
same old constellation.

